# John Deere 400 garden tractor low RPM's



## johndeeretractor1234 (5 mo ago)

the rpms isnt high enought on my 400 john deere


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I normally adjust the throttle cable at the carburetor. Loosen the clamp on the cable sheath at the carburetor and slide the cable back and re-clamp. Check results.


----------

